# Is America Now Communist?



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

*10 hallmarks of communism and Marxism, with (U.S. example):*

1. Abolition of Private Property (Eminent Domain, FEMA, IRS)

2. Heavy Progressive Income Tax (IRS)

3. Abolition of all rights of inheritance (Death/Estate Tax, IRS, Escheat)

4. Confiscation of Property of all Emigrants and rebels (Escheat, DHS, IRS)

*5. A CENTRAL BANK (Federal Reserve System)*

6. Gov't Control of Communication (FCC) and Transportation (FHSA/FAA)

7. Gov't control of Factories (OSHA) and AGRICULTURE (USDA)

8. Gov't Control of LABOR (AFGE: AFL-CIO, OSHA, NEA, etc)

9. CORPORATE FARMS (FSA/MAC), Regional Planning (HUD, HEW, FEMA)

10. Gov't Control of EDUCATION (NEA, PELL, etc)

A primary goal of communism:
11. Abolition or Dissolution of RELIGIOUS Institutions, Beliefs, and Practices. 
ADL monitors our worship & Hate Crimes exisit for preaching the bible, courtesy of this intolerant group, as witnessed in Canada last week.

This has been the goal for over a century of the Marxist Internationalists/Globalists....
Communism is simply a wealth transfer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Very very good read!

You are correct. The more programs that get developed for "our own good" (as the goverment would want us to believe) the more we slip into a communist/socialist state. It also takes away accountability. Look at our nation today. Nobody wants accountability for anything. They blame others. * It is so and so's fault that I did this.* Yes re-read that statement. It is something I hear all the time from people and especially youth. It is scary. Or what teachers hear from the parents......It's not my kids fault that they did not get their homework done.... OR... The homework/subject matter is too hard for my kid. Or... You are not doing your job. Where is the accountability on the student and parent. Yes I understand some people don't learn at the same pace or don't comprehend at a same level as others. LIFE IS NOT FAIR. Sorry to get on a rant about schools but it is the easiest way to show examples. It is a sad sad state our nation is in right now. Hopefully it will start to shift. Hopefully it will start this fall at the ballot box.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bill I agree with you on those points. A line must be drawn somewhere or those things you list will certainly lead to communism. Right now we are more socialist than anything. When it's nearly 50% being taxed and it's redistributed to the other nearly 50% yes that is socialist. Socialist is just a stepping stone to communism.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

No doubt there's a lot wrong with this country/world but wake up boys,,,there always has been.
Close to the top of the list, I'd put people that spout their venom while thumping the Bible or Koran.


----------

